# can you freeze sliced Black Forest Ham



## tzz (Jun 25, 2005)

i bought more than i can use and the person who sliced it said you can't freeze it because it does not have preservatives.

does that sound right?

thanks.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Jun 25, 2005)

is it cooked or raw? I think that might make a difference. If its cooked I think you can freeze it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 26, 2005)

tzz said:
			
		

> i bought more than i can use and the person who sliced it said you can't freeze it because it does not have preservatives.
> 
> does that sound right?


 
Nope - and the person who told you that obviously didn't know what they were talking about. A Black Forest ham is cured - it has a couple of "added" preservatives .... salt and smoke.

But, it doesn't need preservatives to freeze it ... otherwise you couldn't freeze fresh fish, shellfish, beef, chicken, lamb, ducks, turkey, vinison, bison, etc.


----------



## Caine (Jun 26, 2005)

I buy a whole black forest ham, slice it myself, package it, and freeze half of it all the time. Once thawed, you can't tell the difference between the ham that had been frozen and the ham that hadn't.


----------



## tzz (Jun 26, 2005)

thank you for your assistance. it's in the deep freeze.


----------



## Claire (Jun 26, 2005)

Ham will be a bit drier and stronger flavored when thawed, but is still fine.  If it's a smoky ham, it'll be smokier; if a salty one, it will be saltier.  But I freeze it all the time, and lord knows my mom froze everything!  As you thaw you'll get a little puddle of water; freezing draws out the natural water in just about anything you freeze.  Pour it off (or dab with a paper towel) if you don't want the liquid (if  you're making soup, well, toss it in).


----------



## Dove (Jun 26, 2005)

*This is where a FoodSaver comes in...I love mine. I bought a large pack of Pork Chops on sale at Costco yesterday and put two at a time im my Foodsaver bags, with drew all the air and they are in the freezer now. (vaccume packs)*


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Jun 26, 2005)

Freeze it!  Comes out fine.  I put it in freezer bags, squeez as much of the air out as I can and it freezes fine


----------

